# 2 Master-Slave-Busse koppeln



## Holger Levetzow (12 Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe eine (sicherlich für euch simple) Frage.
Ich habe 2 Master-Slave-Busse. In jedem ist ein Master und mehrere Slaves (auch ein aktiver). Für diesen haben ich jeweils z.B. parametriert, dass MasterEB10 auf SlaveAB40 und MasterAB10 auf SlaveEB40 "geht".

Jetzt möchte ich, dass die beiden Master miteinander Daten austauschen (und nur diese, also kein Slave aus Netzt 1 mit einem Slave aus Netz 2). Wie/wo aber sage ich, dass z.B. Master_1_EB50 auf Master_2_AB50 und Master_1_AB50 auf Master_2_EB50 geht.


mfg und Danke im Voraus
Holger


----------



## Approx (12 Mai 2010)

Hallo. 
Die beiden Mastersysteme lassen sich über einen DP/DP-Koppler miteinander verbinden. Such mal nach Beiträge mit Stichwort "DP/DP" oder "DP-DP" - da wird viel dabei sein. So ein Koppler kostet ca. 400 Euronen.

Gruß Approx


----------



## Holger Levetzow (12 Mai 2010)

Hallo Approx,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Geht das mit einem Koppler?
Ich will nur erreichen, das ein Master der Folgestation ein paar Daten sendet, ohne direkt verdrahten zu müssen. 
Kann man die Master evtl. über einen eigenen Strang verbinden oder kann man sie an den gleichen Strang anhängen? Die Lösung mit dem Koppler erscheint mir so gewaltig für das "bisschen", was ich beabsichtige. Vielleicht hast du ja noch eine Idee.

Holger


----------



## Approx (12 Mai 2010)

Der Verdrahtungsaufwand beschränkt sich auf zwei Profibusleitungen mit jeweils einem Stecker am Ende (von jedem Mastersystem auf den Koppler).

Bei wenigen Signalen bliebe auch noch die Möglichkeit direkt über E/A (Hardware) zu koppeln. Dann allerdings ist der Verdrahtungsaufwand höher. Koppelrelais setzen, Spannungen über Kontakte ect.

Ich hab auch schon gehört, daß man zwei Mastersysteme gemeinsam auf einem Bus laufen lassen kann. Wie das funzt, ist mir unbekannt - ehrlich gesagt, wäre es mir auch zu heikel.

Ein DP/DP-Koppler ist schon ne feine Sache und bei uns hi und da im Einsatz. Der kann dann im Programm auch über den von Dir eingangs erwähnten Weg angesprochen werden (E auf A und umgekehrt). Geht aber auch konsistent über SFC14/15.

Gruß


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 Mai 2010)

Approx schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon gehört, daß man zwei Mastersysteme gemeinsam auf einem Bus laufen lassen kann. Wie das funzt, ist mir unbekannt - ehrlich gesagt, wäre es mir auch zu heikel.



Doch, das geht schon. Es müssen dabei aber die Busparameter entsprechend eingestellt werden, und die vorher berechneten Zykluszeiten für Profibus-Slaves ändern sich auch entsprechend. Bei zeitkritischen Anwendungen kann man vorher so eine Konfiguration in Step 7 anlegen (ich gehe mal von Siemens aus) und sich die Busparameter berechnen lassen.

Entsprechende Beispiele werden bei Siemens mitgeliefert, z.B. "PROJECT-PROFIBUS-en". Dort wird u.A. FDL und FMS verwendet, und eine S7-300 als Profibus-Slave.
Ich habe das auch schon mit S7-Verbindungen gemacht, diese laufen dann aber mit niedrigster Priorität auf dem Bus. Die Verbindung ist einfacher zu projektieren als z.B. FMS (graus...).

Aber es kann nicht jede/r CPU/CP jede Verbindungsart, da muss man höllisch aufpassen bei Siemens ;-)


----------



## wolder (18 Mai 2010)

Ist zwar schon ne Woche her, aber habt ihr mal über MPI-Vernetzung nachgedacht?

Die Frage ist halt nur, wie zeitkritisch und wieviele Daten es sein sollen...
Aber ich glaube der Holger will nicht wirklich viele Daten senden.

Damit brauchst du "nur" ein Buskabel von einer CPU zur anderen CPU ziehen und zb. mit der Globaldatentabelle arbeiten.

Gruß wolder


----------



## Holger Levetzow (18 Mai 2010)

vielen Dank euch allen,

ich will tatsächlich nur wenige Bits übertragen. Also sollte MPI ausreichen.
Trotzdem hoffte ich, dass es auch mit einem Profibus klappt (zumindest wird in der Literatur immer so leicht beschrieben, dass auch mehrere ..., nur ich habe nirgendwo gefunden, wie)

Trotzdem Danke euch allen.

Holger


----------



## wolder (18 Mai 2010)

leicht bzw. einfach ist immer Ansichtssache.
Es geht schon mit dem Profibus.
Dann brauchst du nur zusätzliche Hardware. (2xCP´s oder DP/DP-Koppler)

Ist halt auch ne Preisfrage.

Master-Islave fällt ja aus, da jeder Master seine eigene Slaves hat.
Du kannst auch über Profinet gehen, aber ich denke, deine CPU´s haben noch kein PN.

Somit bleibt Profibus mit zusätzlicher Hardware oder MPI ohne zusätzlicher Hardware und für ein paar Bits reicht MPI locker aus.

Gruß wolder


----------

